# Rear surround speaker placement help needed



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Please see picture with two red X's this is where I'm going to put the speakers

I need an opinion on where speaker placement should be and what type of speakers I should be using.

I'm looking at using a 8" with 1" tweeter,
Micca M-8C 8 Inch 2-Way In-Ceiling In-Wall Speaker with Pivoting 1" Silk Dome Tweeter 

I'm going to be using a subwoofer with this system :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ideally you would want them to be equidistant from the primary listening position. Given the way your Couch is situated, this would appear not to be possible. I would just to my best to make sure that they were behind the Couch and as equidistant as possible. RoomEQ should help to make the best out of it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

That's a good answer. Just make them symmetrical looking in your room and let the auto setup figure it out. The delay between them will just be a tad different.

I'm only jumping in because I would look at these. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083703&p_id=4929&seq=1&format=2


----------

